# Jumping critique [tear me apart]



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

First of all the grass!!! You should not have long green grass like that!! It's just wrong! (I'm jealous, my paddocks are very brown and almost bare at present)

The main thing I see is you are pivoting on your knee. You need to hold more with your calf which will help to keep your heel down more and leg more forward. 
Other than that, it doesn't look too bad (except the grass of course)


----------



## Mrs B (Sep 9, 2009)

^^^ What makin tracks said...Keep your lower leg to the stirrup. It will help you keep your position so you don't end up pushing yourself ahead of your horse.


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

haha this is my mate, was her first time jumping EVER on her hrose (she jsut doesnt jump) and I madddeee her, such a honest horsey
I thought she did well, all we were focusing on was the release at first, and she is now learning to sit her butt back down and lest the horse jump
I normally ride her


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

step one: bring pony to auckland
step two: get lesson with Lubii
step three: perfect jumping position.


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

That's just not right. If your friend has NEVER jumped before, you DO NOT put her over that high of a jump. You have to start off gradually. What if she had fallen and gotten hurt? You have no idea how much liability issues you would be involved in. Also, sit back. Push down, you are completely out of the saddle. Put the weight in your stirrups and put your shoulders back, look up, work on that two point.


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

Aw wahwah. who cares, she felt safe everyones fine, were nutty as hahaha who caaarreess


----------



## gogirl46 (Oct 18, 2009)

Safety should come first.

Beyond that, the first picture, the rider needs to put their weight in their heels. And push their heels down. If that's the first jump ever, its pretty good.

For the second picture, hands should not be on the side of the horse's neck. The need to be above the mane at the lower part of the main crest of the neck. The rider also seems to have a turtle back forming.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Legs. Work on them. Toes up, heels down, don't allow them to slide back.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

ya what everyone else said... 
haha omg i almost peed myself laughing at that second picture!!! shes holding on for dear life!!! haha that reminds me of when i sent my dressage friend over a 3 foot jump... bahaha they hang on like theres not tomorrow!!!!!!  my poor friends, i torture them alot haha


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

If something had happened to her, you would be the one crying because you'd be faced with all sorts of lawsuits.


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

nahh bo, impossible =P

yeah hahahaha im like nah jumping easy peasy nasky, dooo et, silly flat work people haha


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

You need to straighten up your leg, and get that heel down and into a better supporting position, but otherwise you look okay. 

And yes, that grass makes me jealous...just desert sand here!!!Lol!!!


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

LOL, well that was when we were doing the paddocks for hay, we were the annoying kiddys jumping in the hay paddock.

that grazing is horrible in the winter, non existent.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

That horse was an absolute angel jumping like that for a first timer. Wow. Any of my two horses would have freaked. Well done though. = D


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

makin tracks said:


> First of all the grass!!! You should not have long green grass like that!! It's just wrong! (I'm jealous, my paddocks are very brown and almost bare at present)
> quote]
> 
> i have grass that long, you need to move to a wetter country like ireland or england. always got great grass but more rain


----------



## xAddictionx (Oct 30, 2009)

Work a lot on no stirrup work. I'd have to see your leg on the flat, but I think your stirrups might be a touch too long. Don't over jump- the fence isn't that big, so keep your bum closer to the saddle and don't get ahead of your horse.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

For a very first jump, that was brilliant!! Your hand should ideally be above the neck, but really, not bad. The horse must really be a honey to jump that


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

lol my mate is in the first pic, the second is me, ive been jumping for years, it was her first time, and yes, mocha is a great little mare


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

gotta love nz spring grass 

So which pic is which - haha you got me confused - whose jumping in the long grass?


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

charlibum is jumping in the second picture. His friend is the one jumping in the long grass.


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

thank you, I havnt got the best jumping position lol


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

I'd say it's very good. Just your hands that should be on your horse's crest, and maybe you should not come out of the saddle that much. = )


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

charliBum said:


> thank you, I havnt got the best jumping position lol


We have been giving you advice for the past .. goodness knows how many months on how to improve.

The attitude "stop flatting and just do it!" is probably to blame. 

Your friend is extremely lucky. That was not smart throwing a beginner horse and beginner rider (for jumping) over a fence that high. Again, the attitude scares me.


----------



## CaptainLiecy (Sep 29, 2009)

for the first picture - dont over exaggerate you position! im sick of people flattening themselves against their horse's neck over tiny jumps, your not helping your horse, your making it harder for him! let the horse jump the jump! just relax!


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> We have been giving you advice for the past .. goodness knows how many months on how to improve.
> 
> The attitude "stop flatting and just do it!" is probably to blame.
> 
> Your friend is extremely lucky. That was not smart throwing a beginner horse and beginner rider (for jumping) over a fence that high. Again, the attitude scares me.


 
excuse me?
I think I ahve put up about 2 (tops) jumping critiques.

you need to jsut relax. I have a stable jumping potition, I ride for a reptible sport horse barn and the lady (A grade SJ in belguim and germany) is very pleased with me, I am not rich, mocha is not a bigginer at all she is a very ploddy horse., I cant afford lessons all the time, I mostly do flat work thank you very much, I barely jump at all, just at pony club and shows. and when I have time to ride to the arena. 

also get your bloody facts right first, she is not a bigginer rider, she just doesnt jump alot, she hacks all over the countryside and roads etc.
I hardly jump!!! I hardly jump!!

oh, im sorry do you know me? no diddnt think so, do you know how stuck up you sound?


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

I agree with JDI...That was extremely stupid to send a "beginner to jumping" over a jump that high...And if you come on here asking for a critique and to tear you apart, take what people are saying...Maybe because of your ignorant attitude you won't apply the critiques but don't flip out and start yelling at people...Grow up and kindly accept critiques...In the adult world, you will get no where if you can not accept critique.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Good grief, take a chill pill.

You want to talk facts, the fact is your "stable" jumping position isn't going to be so stable if your horse trips. You're practically climbing up onto her neck and all it would take is a stumble or a light refusal to send you flying through the air - alone.

Don't ask for critiques if you can't handle the fact that riders much better then you don't share your "repitble" lady friend's so-called opinion. And don't post pictures of your friends if you can't handle the critiques you ASKED for.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/critique-our-tipnout-35246/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/me-charli-lesson-34307/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/jumping-critique-nicenhelpful-35712/
There are a few I left out.
In my honest opinion, you could benefit from flat lessons only for 6 months to a year. 
Not saying you're not brave and have an ok start, but you need a lot of refinement to get to the point where I feel you're completely safe over these heights.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

> was her first time jumping EVER on her hrose


Quoted for truth. Your friend's first time jumping EVER on her horse should be a nice cross rail, NOT the jump you threw her at. 



> I madddeee her


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

charliBum said:


> yeah hahahaha im like nah jumping easy peasy nasky, dooo et, silly flat work people haha


 
This attitude (jump now, think about maybe flatting later.. maybe) will get you nowhere fast in the jumping world.


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

oh noes!! im sorry for a sence of humor!

and uhh, Im doing quite well in the jumping world round these parts. 

you dont know me, the sarcasm is quite clear (I thought) in there.


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

I wasnt her first jump ever, she did go over cross rails, you guys are so serious, I dont go flying over horses necks when they slam on the breaks lol.
I get angry when people assume im putting horses and rider in awkward positions, Its not all taht great, I am taking in all the information given in terms of advice, but no people saying im putting MY BESTEST FRIEND EVER! in danger, she wasnt in danger at all. sorry for retaliating against your analniss


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

at the very beginning, low enough to trot over


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

JDI, I completely agree.
Charlibum, you asked for advice, even placed in the title "tear me apart" and yet you cannot take the simplest of advice. 
Then again you try to shell it out like you know it all too... there seems to be a lot these teenage/young adult "knowitalls" on here. 
If you're coming onto forum to ask for advice/critique, you should be prepared that not all opinions will suit your own. And that's fine, you can ignore those opinions. However, when you argue the point back and be rude about it, it's not only going to end up trailing OFF the topic at hand, but make your future attempts for critique ignored/met with negativity. I checked out several of your threads, and see that you ask for advice but seem to hardly follow up on it. Why bother? I could totally respect someone who posts for advice but improves in at least something, or at least tries, but your signals for attention are foolish and only going to end up with people continuously pointing out what you need to fix. It's up to you to take that on board, or forever "joke" or defend yourself in these threads.

Onto the photos at hand. I agree with everyone else. You need to come back and solidfy your seat. You're far too out of your tack. You also need to work on your release as your hands have slipped too far down your horse's neck. It's good to see you looking ahead however, as that is usually a big fault of most jumpers. I personally think the jumps need to be made smaller in order for you and your horses to improve your styles. 

I wish you all the luck. Nice to see I'm not the only one suffering with a ton of grass at the moment too. 

Chelle x


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

ohmyitschelle, I completely agree. To the OP - you asked for a harsh critique and you're getting it. 
I won't bother with a critique to the OP because I don't see her taking much of our advice to heart.


And totally jealous of the "grass problem" - yes, you must be suffering


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> ohmyitschelle, I completely agree. To the OP - you asked for a harsh critique and you're getting it.
> I won't bother with a critique to the OP because I don't see her taking much of our advice to heart.
> 
> 
> And totally jealous of the "grass problem" - yes, you must be suffering


 
LOL!!! Yes we're suffering... was complaining about not having enough... now I have too much and a very fat ginger horse that's now on lock up before she explodes from a grass belly!!!!
It seems to be a trend at the moment on here, quite a few others asking for advice and then shoving it back in your face. Wasting their time really.


----------

